# GGD Coaling Tower



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just completed my detailing of the GGD Coaling Tower. Airbrushed it a lighter shade and then airbrushed the weathering onto it. The first photo shows the original Plastic color as bought, and the floor I installed. 

Bought this about 6 months ago and just got around to working on it. I added around 200 Grandt Line Nut, Bolt, Washer castings to it. Rigged extra chains and fabricated small chain handles. I added a floor in the upper machine area to minimize the possibility of any light leaking downward, through any un-forseen open joints.

I cast the footings from casting plaster. Still need to weather them and drip some bolt rust over them. Added a lamp underneath for the second loading track. Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

You guys who do details amaze me! Really nice work!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks so Much. Glad to share it with you.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Great work,,,,did you make the outside lights with shades and do they work...love to see a picture with lights on

Thanks for sharing

DT


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

They came with it. I'll get a picture up with the lights on. 
Thanks


----------



## mike kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

I assume ggd is the brand name for a kit? Where would I purchase one? thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mike kennedy said:


> I assume ggd is the brand name for a kit? Where would I purchase one? thanks


You know he added detail to his?
GGD= Golden Gate Depot
http://www.goldengatedepot.com/images/ggd-coal.pdf


Read through this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18376&highlight=GGD


Check out these too,
http://www.locomotiveworksinc.com/Coaling.html


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job Patrick!:appl:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Dano, glad you like it!

Mike. Golden Gate Depot is the importer for this Coaling Tower. They aren't importing it anymore. I got this new on ebay. Guess I was lucky. Keep searching ebay. They do show up for sale.


----------

